# Making new jet boat dashboard instrument cluster panel.



## mikes402jetboat (Dec 16, 2010)

I am in the process of making a new instrument cluster panel for my jet boat, the gauge size will be 3 3/8" inch for the tachometer, and 2 1/16" for the other remaing gauges there a total of 5 holes to be cut in 2 1/6" size. I am going to use King Starboard material in 1/4" thickness to fabricate the new panel. I was planning to use my brand new Sears router to make the holes. I will be making a panel that is 14.75" wide, and 4.75" high. I have never used a router before, and the material I ordered for this project was ordered in a size so I could make 3 of these...or in other words...I have room for mistakes on my first two tries...hopefully I will not make any mistakes, but you never know.

The material is supported to be easy to work with using wood working tools, but my experience is more suited toward metal work. I chose to use the King Starboard material instead of aluminum because of supposed easy with wood working tools.

Any good advice for me about using a router to make the small holes, and cutting out the panel to 4.75" x 14.75" would be much appreciated.

Thank you,

Mike Steinert - mikes402jetboat


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Mike and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## Dan Phalen (Dec 14, 2010)

mikes402jetboat said:


> I am in the process of making a new instrument cluster panel for my jet boat, the gauge size will be 3 3/8" inch for the tachometer, and 2 1/16" for the other remaing gauges there a total of 5 holes to be cut in 2 1/6" size. I am going to use King Starboard material in 1/4" thickness to fabricate the new panel. I was planning to use my brand new Sears router to make the holes. I will be making a panel that is 14.75" wide, and 4.75" high. I have never used a router before, and the material I ordered for this project was ordered in a size so I could make 3 of these...or in other words...I have room for mistakes on my first two tries...hopefully I will not make any mistakes, but you never know.
> 
> The material is supported to be easy to work with using wood working tools, but my experience is more suited toward metal work. I chose to use the King Starboard material instead of aluminum because of supposed easy with wood working tools.
> 
> ...


Mike, I'd suggest you first make a pattern from 1/4" ply or hardboard, then cut the panel shape from it using a jig saw or band saw. Trim the pattern to perfection, then cut your workpiece using the same saw but 1/8" to 1/16" wide all around. Then stick the pattern to the workpiece using double-stick tape. Use a straight router bit with a roller bearing and make sure the roller beariing fits the pattern's edge. 

I would make the final cuts on some sort of router table, so that you can control the process.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I will suggest using forstner bits the holes,they will come out very clean and true,
a little bit of sanding on the big hole and you have the job done..

Forstner Bit Set - Peachtree Woodworking Supply

http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/Forstner-Bits-Standard/products/279/
==========



mikes402jetboat said:


> I am in the process of making a new instrument cluster panel for my jet boat, the gauge size will be 3 3/8" inch for the tachometer, and 2 1/16" for the other remaing gauges there a total of 5 holes to be cut in 2 1/6" size. I am going to use King Starboard material in 1/4" thickness to fabricate the new panel. I was planning to use my brand new Sears router to make the holes. I will be making a panel that is 14.75" wide, and 4.75" high. I have never used a router before, and the material I ordered for this project was ordered in a size so I could make 3 of these...or in other words...I have room for mistakes on my first two tries...hopefully I will not make any mistakes, but you never know.
> 
> The material is supported to be easy to work with using wood working tools, but my experience is more suited toward metal work. I chose to use the King Starboard material instead of aluminum because of supposed easy with wood working tools.
> 
> ...


----------



## mikes402jetboat (Dec 16, 2010)

Dan Phalen said:


> Mike, I'd suggest you first make a pattern from 1/4" ply or hardboard, then cut the panel shape from it using a jig saw or band saw. Trim the pattern to perfection, then cut your workpiece using the same saw but 1/8" to 1/16" wide all around. Then stick the pattern to the workpiece using double-stick tape. Use a straight router bit with a roller bearing and make sure the roller beariing fits the pattern's edge.
> 
> I would make the final cuts on some sort of router table, so that you can control the process.



Thanks for the advice about how to do this, I really appreciate your input.

Mike


----------



## mikes402jetboat (Dec 16, 2010)

*Making new Jet boat dashboard instrument cluster panel*



mikes402jetboat said:


> Thanks for the advice about how to do this, I really appreciate your input.
> 
> Mike


I appreciate the input form the Forum Group members the dashboard is completed and I will attempt to upload a picture of the finished product.


----------



## mikes402jetboat (Dec 16, 2010)

*Making new Jet boat dashboard instrument cluster panel*



mikes402jetboat said:


> I appreciate the input form the Forum Group members the dashboard is completed and I will attempt to upload a picture of the finished product.


In case you want to see what the boat looks like I am attaching a picture of that too.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Mike,
Nice job on the instrument panel and beautiful boat.
I hope you have many years of happy and safe boating with it.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice looking boat ....Keep up the good work


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice job Mike. 

I like the King Starboard material. It is very elegant in black.

Mike


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Mike nice job. I like the V-8 Vega in the background behind the boat. I'm not much of a water guy.


----------

